# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  MIDLAND CT790 VHF-UHF TRANCEIVER

## bgin

Καλημέρα σε όλους, έχω τον πομποδέκτη MIDLAND CT-790 και παρήγγειλα ένα hands free από ένα μαγαζί eshop.Το hands free δεν μου δουλεύει καθόλου και  το μικρόφωνο  και το ακουστικό.
Πάνω στο hands free έχει τον κωδικό MA21-L. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο πομποδέκτη να το δοκιμάσω αν δουλεύει.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο πομποδέκτης ή να θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση ή να μην ταιριάζει το συγκεκριμένο hands free? 
Αν ξέρει κάτι κάποιος,περιμένω με αγωνία

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΛ

αποτι ειδα ειναι για αλλα μοντελα ΜIDLAND(G6XT,G7XT)

----------


## ΜΠΟΥΛ

KOITA TO MA21-K OPVS LEEI KAI TO MANUAL :Wink:

----------

